# Reproduction Ariens decals



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Just wanted to share some info on the forum on some reproduction decals for ariens and other machines. I'm sure many of you know about already but figured I would throw it out there, the decals are great and he is always adding new stuff. Click it and stick it. I bought some decals from him a few months ago and he just added a set for ariens 10 HP machines. Enjoy, and where is all the snow? I finally got my 1962 in peak shape and I have no snow to throw!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

excellent! thanks Ray..
this is the first time I have seen anyone offering repro Ariens decals..(and I get asked about it all the time! 
So I will link to my page!
Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Click it and stick it is still a good link/source.

As is doing a web search for snowblower or tractor decals to find other sources.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Not much for TORO there.:facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------

